# Obama announces Global War on Terrorism is over!!...



## Jack_the_White (Mar 26, 2009)

...by renaming it "overseas contingency operations"...:sweatdrop: Ok, really?  Thats what they said on the News about it and i was like "really?!?! How!!!"  Then they said it was just renamed...


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: White House Announces war on Terrorism is over!!...*

OPERATION OVERSEAS CONTINGENCY OPERATIONS has absolutely no ring to it at all. Geez, US, way to not try.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: White House Announces Global War on Terrorism is over!!...*

lol i'm just joking, i was speaking from a red neck american prospective, and that make up 2/3 of the population, and if ur an american seriously on this forum reading it, ur not one of them.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: White House Announces Global War on Terrorism is over!!...*

I don't get it.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: White House Announces Global War on Terrorism is over!!...*

There, better first post, i realized how stupid that was, but 2/3 of america is still red necks!


----------



## Werty (Mar 26, 2009)

Article link.

This particular article compares the War to Prince, the Artist. Interesting and funny. :)

2/3 of America red neck? What, in your own terms, defines a "red neck", and where specifically can they NOT be found, according to you?


----------



## Mirry (Mar 26, 2009)

You have to admit, though, that "Overseas Contingency Operation" does sound more sophisticated. Bush probably would have never come up with that one because he wouldn't have been able to pronounce it.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm was going to start complaining about how this country is better, but i got too of topic, so i'll just say i over exaggerated a bit.


----------



## spaekle (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't think two-thirds of Americans are poor, drunk, gun-wielding, incestuous, homophobic, NASCAR-obsessed, racist bible-thumpers under the bizarre notion that "the south will rise again". I mean, there are people like that, but it's not _two thirds_ of the population, I don't think. :P

Anyway, I kind of like how completely vague this new name is. Haha.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Mar 26, 2009)

The new name is pretty groovy, if you don't mind me saying so.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Mar 26, 2009)

Jack_the_White said:


> ...by renaming it "overseas contingency operations"...:sweatdrop: Ok, really?  Thats what they said on the News about it and i was like "really?!?! How!!!"  Then they said it was just renamed...


But what about them terrorists? They have the nuklear!


----------



## Departure Song (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: White House Announces Global War on Terrorism is over!!...*



Jack_the_White said:


> lol i'm just joking, i was speaking from a red neck american prospective, and that make up 2/3 of the population, and if ur an american seriously on this forum reading it, ur not one of them.


Congratulations. You're the decline of modern society.


----------



## Cloaked (Mar 26, 2009)

Werty said:


> 2/3 of America red neck? What, in your own terms, defines a "red neck", and where specifically can they NOT be found, according to you?


<3

It's not often I see a comment I can agree with so completely.


----------



## Felidire (Mar 26, 2009)

Why didn't he just call it "Operation Harass Desert-people"


----------



## H-land (Mar 26, 2009)

Felidire said:


> Why didn't he just call it "Operation Harass Desert-people"


Gotta leave the option to go back in to Vietnam open. Can't do that if we're harassing _desert_ people.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 26, 2009)

why don't they just admit it's all politics and they want $$$

why can't people be damn _honest_


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 26, 2009)

> Congratulations. You're the decline of modern society.


Modern society ever had a place to decline from?



> why don't they just admit it's all politics and they want $$$
> 
> why can't people be damn honest


because that would defeat the entire bloody point.


On a more serious note, I wish Obama would stop giving his detractors so much ammunition. Between this and the Special Olympics fiasco, he's not doing so great at PR. ):


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 26, 2009)

'Special Olympics *fiasco*'?? It was just a joke, nothing huge, and he apologized profusely for it. We all make retard jokes at some point and he's only human :v


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 26, 2009)

i hate these self-important stuckup people that are like "you can't make fun of the special olympics because it's offensive!"

yes I fucking can

it's humour

and everything can be sacrificed on the altar of humour

just make it's damn clear that it's humour


----------



## Adriane (Mar 26, 2009)

blah blah words

So the name changed, whoop! Also I am not a redneck and am generally agreeing with Tailsy.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 26, 2009)

HEY IT'S A FUCKING FERRARI I JUST PAINTED IT PINK TO APPEASE THE GAY FERRARI DRIVING COMMUNITY


----------



## Alexi (Mar 26, 2009)

Watershed said:


> why don't they just admit it's all politics and they want $$$
> 
> why can't people be damn _honest_


Those two concepts don't work together, dear.


----------



## Zhorken (Mar 26, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I don't think two-thirds of Americans are poor, drunk, gun-wielding, incestuous, homophobic, NASCAR-obsessed, racist bible-thumpers under the bizarre notion that "the south will rise again". I mean, there are people like that, but it's not _two thirds_ of the population, I don't think. :P


I could believe that those people are common over somewhere approaching 2/3 of the land, but the areas with more bright people are much more densely populated.  There's no way 2/3 of the people are that terrible.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 26, 2009)

Alexi said:


> Those two concepts don't work together, dear.


I know, but it's so obvious they are such fucking pricks, why not fucking come out and say they are pricks, that makes everything so much easier

also I want your sig back


----------



## Alexi (Mar 26, 2009)

Watershed said:


> I know, but it's so obvious they are such fucking pricks, why not fucking come out and say they are pricks, that makes everything so much easier


True. I would love that so much more, but that won't happen. :/



> also I want your sig back


Maybe if you kiss me.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 26, 2009)

Alexi said:


> Maybe if you kiss me.


I thought you had this other dude al... wait, this is the gay scene, I'm taking you to the Amsterdam gay parks and then you know what'll happen


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 26, 2009)

Watershed said:


> i hate these self-important stuckup people that are like "you can't make fun of the special olympics because it's offensive!"
> 
> yes I fucking can
> 
> ...


i never said it wasn't funny

or that i disapproved of him saying it

just that the shitstorm it stirs up and all the negative publicity doesn't do a great deal of good for his cause.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 26, 2009)

why, only idiots cause a shitstorm. everyone with half a brain can see the joke


----------

